# post lobectomy lab results



## sarahgb93 (Mar 21, 2018)

I recently had a partial thyroidectomy on March 8th for a suspicious nodule. The nodule was found to be benign, however they did find a small spot of cancer on the lobe they took out. My doctor seems to think most people who only have half out never need medication. My bloodwork seems to be coming back normal, however I'm still having so many symptoms of being hypo (I was also having them before surgery but now they are even worse). Before surgery I gained 35 pounds in one year, and I've been slowly gaining more after surgery as well. My hands/feet are freezing all the time, I'm exhausted no matter how much sleep I get, skin/hair is very dry, my nails are brittle and break, and I've had awful memory fogginess.

Here are my before surgery tests, my t3 was not tested here:

TSH 1.48 mcIU/mL range: 0.35 - 5.50 mcIU/mL
Free T4 0.83 ng/dL range:0.90 - 1.80 ng/dL
Thyroid Microsomal Abs range: 10 IU/mL<40 IU/mL
Thyroglobulin Ab 11 IU/mL range: 0 - 115 IU/mL

here are my post-surgery results (tested a month and half after surgery):
T3, Free 3.41 pg/mL range: 2.80 - 5.30 pg/mL
Free T4 1.00 ng/dL range: 0.90 - 1.80 ng/dL
TSH 4.31 mcIU/mL range: 0.35 - 5.50 mcIU/mL

These are coming back higher than before my surgery, yet I feel worse? Can anyone provide any help or have had a similar experience? My ENT says if this bloodwork is fine then I don't need to see him anymore and won't need medication.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your frees might be slightly higher, but they are still hypo. And your TSH is WAY hypo. I would ask your GP if s/he would be willing to try you on a trial dose of levothyroxine. Something like 25 or 50 mcgs.


----------



## sarahgb93 (Mar 21, 2018)

joplin1975 said:


> Your frees might be slightly higher, but they are still hypo. And your TSH is WAY hypo. I would ask your GP if s/he would be willing to try you on a trial dose of levothyroxine. Something like 25 or 50 mcgs.


Just got the call from my ENT (who did my surgery) today and he is saying my labs seem fine and he doesn't seemed concerned with all of my symptoms. Should I get a second opinion? I definitely feel a lot worse than I did before surgery.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes absolutely. You might also want to try your GP and see if s/he would be willing to prescribe meds.


----------

